# Hodit se do krámu



## redtigra

Ahoj,

Naznačte prosím, co znamená "Hodit se do krámu"?
Napřiklad, "komu se to hodí do krámu"?
Děkiju!


----------



## jazyk

Komu je to vhod.


----------



## redtigra

Dik! Vhod is "to be useful", correct?


----------



## bibax

Komu to přijde vhod?

*přijít vhod* = to come in handy; to come in useful; to fall/come pat; to serve turn;

Taken literally:

*hodit se do krámu* = to be suitable in someone's shop (about a product);

Hokynář: _"To se mi nehodí do krámu"._
(A small shopkeeper: _"It is not suited/proper in my shop"._)


----------



## redtigra

Dekuji pekně


----------



## ilocas2

redtigra said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> Naznačte prosím, co znamená "Hodit se do krámu"?
> Například, "komu se to hodí do krámu"?
> Děkuju!





redtigra said:


> Dík! Vhod is "to be useful", correct?





redtigra said:


> Děkuji pěkně



Just few corrections , and the verb "naznačit" is not appropriate here.


----------



## redtigra

Thanks for corrections! 



ilocas2 said:


> Just few corrections , and the verb "naznačit" is not appropriate here.



And which one is appropriate?


----------



## ilocas2

redtigra said:


> And which one is appropriate?



There are, as always, more ways how to say it naturally, I think that the most natural is to use "vysvětlit".


----------



## lordfrikk

Depends what you meant: explain = vysvětlit, naznačit = give a hint/outline an idea. I find it perfectly fine to use "naznačit" in this case unless you meant "explain". "naznačit" is more like "try to tell me what it is without giving away the whole truth".


----------



## redtigra

lordfrikk said:


> Depends what you meant: explain = vysvětlit, naznačit = give a hint/outline an idea. I find it perfectly fine to use "naznačit" in this case unless you meant "explain". "naznačit" is more like "try to tell me what it is without giving away the whole truth".



"Give me a hint" is exactly what I meant  - je to přesně to, co jsem mínila říct. Děkuji za vysvětlení


----------



## bibax

Sorry. I apologize that I gave you an explanation (объяснение) and not a mere hint (недомолвка, намёк).


----------



## redtigra

Does it mean, that in Czech  "give me a hint" as a polite form of "please explain" is not appropriate ? It is quite popular in Russian ("подскажите, пожалуйста") and in English...


----------



## lordfrikk

I haven't studied Russian, so I can't compare these two phrases myself, but from what you said it is my understanding that it is used differently in Czech. It is used only when you really want people to give you a hint, not tell you right away, but it's not used as a polite form of "please explain" (it is not inappropriate, though, we just don't use it that way).


----------

